# blog comments



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have been getting these"comments" on our blog posts from a Sidra Khan & a Sumaria.
They are posting for "interior painting seattle" The posts are meant to serve as back links for this company who has obviously hired a company to just post as many "comments" as possible. 
To me this is black hat marketing. The comments are usually(good job,nice,very nice,thanks for posting this)

If interior painting seattle is a member here I would strongly suggest that you STOP!!! This does nothing good for your reputation or your company.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> We have been getting these"comments" on our blog posts from a Sidra Khan & a Sumaria.
> They are posting for "interior painting seattle" The posts are meant to serve as back links for this company who has obviously hired a company to just post as many "comments" as possible.
> To me this is black hat marketing. The comments are usually(good job,nice,very nice,thanks for posting this)
> 
> If interior painting seattle is a member here I would strongly suggest that you STOP!!! This does nothing good for your reputation or your company.


Aaron

There are people, even right here at the forum, who do some really really silly things related to blogs and social media. Its actually kind of humorous. 

Just set your spam filter and empty it out once in a while.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I got them too. I just deleted them. I get all types of backlinkers posting ambiguous comments.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

They are annoying, some of them do crack me up though. Akismet helps for the spammy ones, but the ones like Aaron are talking about are harder to block. 

Every SEO article tells you to comment on high PR blogs, it is a shame because if you honestly comment and get engaged, there is so much more benefit than a trackback.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Speaking of sneaky SEO tactics, Todd Heskett, one of the presenters at PDCA Expo is doing a SEO series on BP you might like to read.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Aaron, if you have access to your server, you can block offensive IP's from accessing your site. My list is getting longer and longer. Also, with a blog, you can have it so no one can respond, which you may or may not want.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It just p1$$3$ me off!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> It just p1$$3$ me off!


Why?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I'm sure we all know who that is.


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

Our only hope is that Google gets smart enough to make these kinds of tactics worthless.


----------

